# Yellow Discharge from my mares lady bits * warning graphic pics*



## ru-fi-do (3 March 2011)

Whilst grooming my girlie last night I noticed she had discharge from her vulva and she was swollen has anyone ever seen anything like this In 23 years I've never come across it. She doesn't seem to be in season, has been a little under the weather but she sometimes does get a little down in winter. This morning a friend did her and said there was no discharge just a little swelling. I'll be going up myself in a couple of hours so will take more pics.













AFTER CLEANING


----------



## nixxyz (3 March 2011)

sounds like some kind of infection, would probably get the vet out for a look.


----------



## rachi0 (3 March 2011)

It is "The Sign"  

She does not have an infection, we call it the sign because it means she i ready to cover.  Basically it is the tiny bits of crystals from the bottom of her bladder and they are on her "bits" because she is weeing so much and has pushed them out.

I would not be worried, we love to see the sign before we have to cover a mare it means she will stand well and we wont get our heads kicked in !


----------



## fatpiggy (4 March 2011)

Don't panic!  My mare always gets "yellow bottom" when she is about to come into season or ovulate so that's every 10 days or so.  If you collect a sample of urine you will find it is really chalky at these times, and you are just seeing dried residue.


----------



## china (4 March 2011)

same as above. old mare down our yard gets it when she wants babys


----------

